# What are you buying this Diwali?



## r4gs (Sep 4, 2014)

Diwali, the festival of lights, colours, expolosions, impenetrable smoke and shopping sprees.

What are you buying this Diwali? Let us know what you want and the most creative answers will be featured in Digit!


----------



## Vyom (Sep 4, 2014)

I have used to taking a lot of pics and videos in recent times.
I want to cherish some of those memories this Diwali.

I have watched a lot of movies recently.
I want to relive some of the stories this Diwali.

I have wandered a lot of places in Delhi during last few months.
I want to wander in my home with family this Diwali.

I have surfed Internet a lot in last year.
I want to surf on the expectations of my parents this Diwali.

I have done many races and played Mirror's Edge for countless hours.
I want to race to the happiness of my family and light candles on the Edge of darkness this Diwali.

I wish I could just buy all of them.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 4, 2014)

Diwali is my best ever ever ever festival, it celebrate the victory of light over dark, good over evil. I am very proud to being born in this culture, where such an intelligent festivals are being celebrated.

I wish I can buy happyness for everyone forever.


----------



## beingGamer (Sep 4, 2014)

I love Diwali, and not against it.
As you mentioned creative answer :

I will buy some smoke masks and ear buds to protect myself from the firecracker smoke & the loud sounds


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2014)

I will send a frog to moon using one of them rockets, like dis:
[YOUTUBE]18P8b5Z8Gvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 5, 2014)

a girlfriend );


----------



## Gollum (Sep 5, 2014)

I want to by a TV

bada waala 

42" or bigger

So I am saving money for it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 5, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> a girlfriend );



"buying" a girlfriend?


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 11, 2014)

have to buy many thing. 

a new phone - most probably Redmi 1S
a 32Gb memory card
a new PSU
a new HDD. 

don't know what i will be able to buy.


----------



## superman01769 (Sep 11, 2014)

Samsung galaxy note 2


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 11, 2014)

superman01769 said:


> Samsung galaxy note 2



not worth it, better buy LG G2/G Pro 2


----------



## .jRay. (Sep 11, 2014)

250grams Paneer


----------



## superman01769 (Sep 11, 2014)

I need something with s pen like features any suggestions


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 11, 2014)

superman01769 said:


> I need something with s pen like features any suggestions



you'll get over that gimmick in a week or so. buy better hardware instead as suggested earlier.


----------



## .jRay. (Sep 11, 2014)

superman01769 said:


> I need something with s pen like features any suggestions



G2 has a quickmemo feature which is similar. Same but without the stylus.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Sep 12, 2014)

I will be buying some extra crackers (probably a 1000-wala ) and then i'll invite every kid in my apartment to my house and then light up the 1000 in my balcony. Maybe then , they stop screaming in the balcony all day long. 

Except for the watchman's kid, hes nice, il let him rofl beside me.


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2014)

A fixed deposit


----------



## Ravi. (Sep 12, 2014)

Rosgulle


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2014)

Ravi. said:


> Rosgulle


The way you wrote it, I take it you're not bengali?


----------



## Sarath (Sep 12, 2014)

iPhone 6


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 12, 2014)

Underwear


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 12, 2014)

hopefully a mobile phone if i could freaking decide which one to buy =/


----------



## Ravi. (Sep 12, 2014)

Mombattiya


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Maybe a external hdd and a replacement for my Xperia L


----------



## hsr (Sep 12, 2014)

```
money max(Y) = 55k
    |                                                        Telescope &
    |                                                        Pentax K50
    |                                                        |
    |                                              Projector |
    |                                       Bike   |         |
    |                                       Repair |         |
    |                              Goa Trip |      |         |
    |                   iPod Touch |        |      |         |
    |         telescope |          |        |      |         |
    | alcohol |         |          |        |      |         |
    |_|_______|_________|__________|________|______|_________|__ stuff
```

My two cents. To the guy looking forward to blow up 1000/- crackers on his _balcony_: It's a _balcony_ (there may be stuff underneath)


----------



## $hadow (Sep 13, 2014)

A new phone
looking forward to a gaming console
And a tablet is left with money


----------



## ratul (Sep 13, 2014)

*Why fckn buy!!!*

Government, people, monsters, zombies, and some happiness if i can..


----------



## vibhubhardwaj85970 (Sep 13, 2014)

my dad promised me an alienware 17 or else a gaming dextop his budget is 2.3 lack for me this diwali still thinking wat to buy


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 13, 2014)

vibhubhardwaj85970 said:


> my dad promised me an alienware 17 or else a gaming dextop his budget is 2.3 lack for me this diwali still thinking wat to buy


Spoilt much?

@everyone This is Digit remember, tech stuff only. Crackers and "buying a girlfriend" are wacky, and fun to read about, but it's not going to get you featured unless you add a tech angle. A robot girlfriend?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 13, 2014)

Sarath said:


> iPhone 6



What did you liked about the new iPhone 6?


----------



## tkin (Sep 13, 2014)

Raaabo said:


> Spoilt much?
> 
> @everyone This is Digit remember, tech stuff only. Crackers and "buying a girlfriend" are wacky, and fun to read about, but it's not going to get you featured unless you add a tech angle. A robot girlfriend?


I usually don't plan any tech purchases beforehand, its always impulsive for me, whenever I want something, if its deemed necessary I buy it, don't care much about diwali or any other events.

- - - Updated - - -



Geek-With-Lens said:


> What did you liked about the new iPhone 6?


Sweg


----------



## amjath (Sep 13, 2014)

Raaabo said:


> Spoilt much?
> 
> @everyone This is Digit remember, tech stuff only. Crackers and "buying a girlfriend" are wacky, and fun to read about, but it's not going to get you featured unless you add a tech angle. *A robot girlfriend?  *


----------



## Vyom (Sep 13, 2014)

Raaabo said:


> A robot girlfriend?





amjath said:


>



What's wrong with getting a Robot girlfriend? I would get myself one any day, if I can! 
Imagine the possibilities - It won't tell you to shop. But will help you in Your shopping. It will let you watch BTTF, LOTR and Star Wars/Trek without interruption. Also will serve as a quick guide of all those quotes you would like to pronounce in front of your friends but not quite remember it. It would let you, or even play with you Battlefield/Crysis/Minecraft/Portal 2/Grid and all those games in multiplayer. It would not remind you of remembering to bring you gift on her birthday or compare you with that hunk she saw at the gym the other day. Nor it would remind you of his brother or father.

A Robot Girlfriend! A perfect personal and digital friend. That would be a dream come true!


----------



## hsr (Sep 13, 2014)

Vyom said:


> What's wrong with getting a Robot girlfriend? I would get myself one any day, if I can!
> Imagine the possibilities - It won't tell you to shop. But will help you in Your shopping. It will let you watch BTTF, LOTR and Star Wars/Trek without interruption. Also will serve as a quick guide of all those quotes you would like to pronounce in front of your friends but not quite remember it. It would let you, or even play with you Battlefield/Crysis/Minecraft/Portal 2/Grid and all those games in multiplayer. It would not remind you of remembering to bring you gift on her birthday or compare you with that hunk she saw at the gym the other day. Nor it would remind you of his brother or father.
> 
> A Robot Girlfriend! A perfect personal and digital friend. That would be a dream come true!





> ahuehuehue u wot m8?



Aaand we're offtopic


----------



## Sarath (Sep 14, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> What did you liked about the new iPhone 6?



It's a good phone


----------



## .jRay. (Sep 14, 2014)

^


----------



## vibhubhardwaj85970 (Sep 14, 2014)

wat do you mean?


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 15, 2014)

Royal Enfield Thunderbird


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2014)

Sarath said:


> It's a good phone



 Except for the price it may launch at.

- - - Updated - - -

hoping to get XOTIC PC | Sager NP8268-S (Clevo P150SM-A) - 15.6" Gaming Notebook


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 26, 2014)

bought a memory card and a pendrive, next target is PSU then the phone and then HDD


----------



## tanmaymohan (Sep 26, 2014)

gta v maybe ?


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 26, 2014)

Honda Cbr 150r....I think


----------



## theserpent (Sep 28, 2014)

A equally powerfull phone to replace my Xperia L i.e a new moto g


----------



## Faun (Sep 28, 2014)

a new life...leaving the geek life...so far so good.


----------



## R2K (Sep 29, 2014)

nai chaddi


----------



## srkmish (Sep 29, 2014)

Faun said:


> a new life...leaving the geek life...so far so good.



Care to elaborate?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 29, 2014)

Most probably, will leave whatsapp, permanently.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 30, 2014)

Faun said:


> a new life...leaving the geek life...so far so good.


Congrats on that, going back in time is great, if it works.
I have tried that several times, was unsuccessful


----------



## amjath (Sep 30, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Most probably, will leave whatsapp, permanently.


I left already  it disturbs a bit that every one has left you and can't engage in discussion and all. But trust me it's great without it


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 30, 2014)

r4gs said:


> Diwali, the festival of lights, colours, *expolosions*, impenetrable smoke and shopping sprees.
> 
> What are you buying this Diwali? Let us know what you want and the most creative answers will be featured in Digit!



Explosions. 

ithoughtisawaneditreasonforgrammar 

wait, explosions?? 

bursting crackers would be more apt in meaning.


----------



## Flash (Sep 30, 2014)

Some time to rest, and enjoy the holidays peacefully.


----------



## amjath (Sep 30, 2014)

Flash said:


> Some time to rest, and enjoy the holidays peacefully.


Rest peacefully during diwali you kidding right?


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Sep 30, 2014)

Buying in December:

Sapphire R9 280 3GB,
Seasonic S12II 620w,
CyberPower BU1000E UPS,
Deepcool Gamma Archer CPU Cooler.


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 30, 2014)

johnjoyjoe1979 said:


> Buying in December:
> 
> Sapphire R9 280 3GB,
> Seasonic S12II 620w,
> ...


Get R9 285x + Seasonic S12II 520W. It'd almost cost the same and will be better.


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 30, 2014)

And maybe GTX960 will also launch by that time. Maybe.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Care to elaborate?



Basically don't want to be that guy who is the techie in the group.

- - - Updated - - -



ithehappy said:


> Congrats on that, going back in time is great, if it works.
> I have tried that several times, was unsuccessful



Grow your interest in something else.


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Oct 2, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> And maybe GTX960 will also launch by that time. Maybe.



I hope GTX960 4GB be released by December,2014 so that I can upgrade to it than R9 280 3GB.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 2, 2014)

johnjoyjoe1979 said:


> I hope GTX960 4GB be released by December,2014 so that I can upgrade to it than R9 280 3GB.



AFAIK, it'll come before that


----------



## Gollum (Oct 2, 2014)

I bought a TV
*www.digit.in/forum/lifestyle/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-765.html#post2164055


----------



## amjath (Oct 2, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I bought a TV
> *www.digit.in/forum/lifestyle/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-765.html#post2164055


What are you buying this Diwali is the title  so your purchase is invalid


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 2, 2014)

well not gonna buy anything but will help my friend to buy his PC rig...........


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Planned on purchasing a replacement for my Xperia L.. But, will postpone it..planning to wait for sd410 chipsets. 
May get external hdd instead.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 2, 2014)

amjath said:


> What are you buying this Diwali is the title  so your purchase is invalid



i had posted earlier in thsi thread about it. so i was only giving an update.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 2, 2014)

i am planning to buy a 1 TB External HDD, a new Android phone 

but provided there are some good offers and heavy discount as part of Diwali sale


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 26, 2014)

People please go and play the game on myntra.com . I don't know much about it i think they are giving diwali gifts. Please keep mouse with you. 1st level needs a good mouse to score more points. Now I see CS people utilizing their talents outside CS. HAven't tried 2nd level yet


----------



## ico (Nov 28, 2014)

Diwali gone. Unstuck.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 29, 2014)

Looks like time to get the thread locked.


----------



## Flash (Nov 29, 2014)

Or to rename as "What are you buying next Diwali"


----------

